# Tito vs Liddle on Fox Sport



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 14, 2005)

This fight is being aired on Fox Midwest Sport. The Best Damn Sports Show Period. Monday night 3-14-05 9:30 pm For anyone who wants to watch it.


----------

